

Ask HN: What would you do with fedexr.com? - elboheme

From: DNS-LEGAL [mailto:dns-legal@fedex.com] 
Subject: Registration of "fedexr.com" as a Domain Name FEC File No.: 39-2641-1666
Importance: High<p>VIA ELECTRONIC MAIL<p><pre><code>      Re:      Registration of “fedexr.com” as a Domain Name
                  FEC File No.:  39-2641-1666
 </code></pre>
Dear Mr. Sanchez:<p>It has come to our attention that you have registered the above URL as a domain name.  The URL "fedexr.com” uses the registered service mark "FedEx" owned by Federal Express Corporation ("FedEx"), which you may not appropriate as part of your URL.
Such use and registration may result in trademark infringement, dilution and unfair competition in violation of federal and state law and in particular the Anti-Cyberquatting Consumer Protection Act signed into law on November 29, 1999.  In any event, FedEx requests that you discontinue any and all use of the name, cancel this registration and respond to this letter within 15 days of receipt.
Please reply to this email confirming your agreement to this request, and your agreement that you will not use in the future any mark or name similar to any FedEx trademark, service mark or URL, to conduct any business or activity, or as a URL.  FedEx reserves all rights, remedies and causes of action it may have in this matter.
Sincerely,<p>/W.J. Brown/<p>FEDEX CORPORATION
William J. Brown
Senior Attorney
3620 Hacks Cross Road
Building B, 3rd Floor
Memphis, TN 38125
PHONE: (901) 434-8600
FAX:  (901) 434-9256
WJB/jsc/639957
======
yan
I think they have a very valid complaint.

~~~
ErrantX
depends on what he wants/wanted to use it for surely.

(my vote is a brand new international shipping congolmerate - at the very
least make their complaint worth something :))

------
brk
It depends...

What are you doing with the domain?

It looks like you registered it two years ago and haven't done anything with
it.

Barring any use of the domain that shows it is clearly NOT intended to
infringe on their trademark, I don't think you have much of a case.

~~~
elboheme
I haven't done anything with it. But I certainly do not intend to infringe on
any trademark.

~~~
brk
Well, what IS your intention for it?

I'm at a loss to come up with a concept that does not likely infringe. "Fedex"
is a unique enough term that it's not likely you were intending to do
something unrelated to shipping. But, I don't want to jump to too many
conclusions, so please provide some more background info if you don't mind.

~~~
elboheme
The initial idea was to setup a forex site.

fedexr.com = fede (short for federiko, my nickname in Spanish) + xr (for
eXchange rates - I trade currency pairs).

~~~
brk
Yeah, sure. Good luck with that defense.

